
Why Social Media Is a Negative Influence - chenster
https://www.theodysseyonline.com/10-reasons-social-media-negative-influence
======
superkuh
Are you trying to tell us something
[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=chenster](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=chenster)
? I can't figure out what it is. Something about social media...

